# Encore Hand Cannon



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

This dude is dreaming with the price on gunbroker, but this looks like it'd be fun to take in the woods after some hogs with maybe a 500 S&W barrel on it? LOL, let me know what you think.

TC Encore Pro Hunter Stealth Hunting Outfit 50 CAL : Black Powder / Muzzle loading at GunBroker.com

The link below is to Brownell's for the folding buttstock.

Folding Stock at Brownell's

Also, here's a link from a discussion on highroad.org about how you can legally use a stock like this on an encore.

Reply from BATF regarding Thompson Encore question - Page 2 - THR


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats pretty gnarly, probably more accurate than as a handgun I'm sure. I have a 14" contender in .375JDJ. It'll wake you up.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Love the TCs man. Got in headfirst with a Pro Hunter 50 cal 3 years ago and it sucked me in. My dad made fun of me for what I paid for that gun and now he's got twice as many barrels as I do! We haven't ventured much into the Contender arena.

I was checking out your post about single shots earlier this evening and chuckled about my collection going in reverse. 3 1/2 years ago I built my first AR from parts, and 6 months later I bought that Encore. They're fun to shoot, accurate and lightweight. I currently have the 50bp, 300wm, 204 ruger, and more recently got a Bergara barrel to try out in 7mm-08 for antelope. Looking forward to next fall with that one!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That 7-08 should do real well in that gun.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

For Whitetail in our neck of the woods the 7X30 waters is a good one


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You don't see many 7-30's around here except in t/c's. Most that have seen mine have never heard of it.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Winchester had it in m-94 i belive marlin did too---mine is on my contender--my brother shoots most all of his whitetails with his its a good round


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree it is. Mine has done some damage through the years and hopefully will do more. I have some handloaded 110 gr hp's that will tear a rabbit in half. i have shot the 130gr single shot pistol bullets from sierra quite a bit. What do you shoot.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

For whitetails we use 120gr nosler ballistic tip--fed brass--wlr primers and aa 2460 powder-----haven't used it much for varmints but i'll try those 110gr hp's thanks


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They work real well as they are made top expand at the lower velocity of a handgun. I wish I had a Marlin lever chambered for 7-30.


----------

